# ABC Family 13 Nights of Halloween 2011 Schedule



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

I can see we're not leaving the house on the 23rd! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this! Even if I own most of the movies they show, I still like to watch!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good line up! I'm glad they included Halloween episodes of That 70s Show and AFV. I'm sure they air other shows that have Halloween episodes that they could have aired, like I know Boy Meets World has a good one. I'm sure Full House has some, but oh well. I dont think the Pretty Little Liars marathon shoudl be part of the 13 days but it is what it is. I've tried to watch Van Helsing twice and can never finish it. That crappy CGI giant guy kills it every time! I mean he just looks so lame and fake. 

I might check out a night or two but for the most part I got my own Halloween viewing covered, which I've all ready started actually, cuz I got way more than can fit in 13 days XD

I used to love 13 days of Halloween though back in the late 90s early 2000s. I think they used to play all 3 Casper movies. The others arent as good as the first of course but I enjoyed watching them. And When Good Ghouls Go Bad was good! I have it, but it would be nice if they aired it, since it is an abc family original movie


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

October 31st itself seemes to be a bit lacking. LOL


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I think those movies playing on Halloween night are actually the most Halloweenish movies of the bunch. Casper has the Halloween party and Hocus Pocus takes place on Halloween. They used to play an edited version of "The Hollow" too.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> October 31st itself seemes to be a bit lacking. LOL


I agree, shouldn't the day of repeat some of the best movies? Like Hocus Pocus, Nightmare Before xmas etc incase people want to watch it one more time or only watch day of?


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Hocus Pocus is played on Halloween night


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Come on. We're a week from Halloween and you're going to trap us all inside our houses, ABC Family?



> 4:30p Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas
> 6p Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
> 8p Coraline – BASIC CABLE PREMIERE
> 10p Beetlejuice


Not cool for the 23rd.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Who's gonna be watching movies on Halloween? Aren't you going to be outside traumatizing small children for life thus ensuring future therapists will remain gainfully employed?


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

There are some good Halloween movies in there, but nothing really I haven't seen already that I'm interested in. Thanks for posting this though as I like to know what they have every year. Why can't someone have Sleepy Hollow on tv, and have House on Haunted Hill too?


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Xane said:


> Who's gonna be watching movies on Halloween? Aren't you going to be outside traumatizing small children for life thus ensuring future therapists will remain gainfully employed?


Hahahhahahahah Xane!!!!!!! You are fantastic. And I totally will be outside.



Halloweenfan said:


> There are some good Halloween movies in there, but nothing really I haven't seen already that I'm interested in. Thanks for posting this though as I like to know what they have every year. Why can't someone have Sleepy Hollow on tv, and have House on Haunted Hill too?


Halloweenfan I too would love Sleepy Hollow, its a wonderful movie. Some variety I think would be a good thing right? ABC should totally seek Halloween forums opinion on the matter!


----------

